# Man you are sooooo cool



## Birdy (May 4, 2009)

I love when kids brag about coming to school drunk when they clearly aren't.
I can't wait to get out of this plaaaace.



How is everyone doing? I miss you guys.


----------



## wartomods (May 4, 2009)

it would be sad either way, drunk or not


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 4, 2009)

In high school I wouldn't even enter the building if I wasn't high or smashed off my ass. I found that being a drunk stoner you end up constantly forgetting things, like in my case, sophmore and junior year. How I graduated I'm still not sure to this day.

That being said I've already manged to fuck up my body due to excessive drinking at the ripe old age of 23. Everything in moderation kiddies!!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (May 4, 2009)

Ha yeah, my school counselor tried to make me go to AA. The deal was I went and she wouldnt tell my folks. I didnt go my folks found out, I kept drinking. High school was definetly fun haha.


----------



## Birdy (May 10, 2009)

Yeah being fucked up in school does make the day go by faster, but I end up drooling on my desk when I fall asleep high.


----------



## ianfernite (May 10, 2009)

I never understood the allure of being drunk in school. Maybe I'm just excessively paranoid when intoxicated in public.

Some jackass did it in what was my school this year; almost made me not be able to carry a water bottle. He's lucky my 'docter's note' still held; otherwise he would have had a full Nalgene upside the head, haha.


----------



## wartomods (May 11, 2009)

The point of being drunk at school is to make it pass faster.but if you dont have the mind to be in it, might aswell skip the class


----------



## connerR (May 12, 2009)

I never got drunk in school, but I did make friends with all the teachers/staff, so I just walked around and hung out with friends all day.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 28, 2010)

When I was in school I almost got a drinkin ticket the day after I got off probation for the first time in a year and half because I still reeked like booze from the night before and I blew a .01. The principal really liked me for some reason so he just told me go home and sleep it off. haha it was cool


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah...!!! I was pretty much high all through high school. drunk, stoned, pills, what have you and like someone else said, I'm not exactley sure how I graduted. But I did. To me school was a social thing and that was about it.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Jul 17, 2014)

Being drunk at school fucking sucks. I knew this fucking dumbass who was always smashed off his ass and was constantly making a fool out of himself. He'd also come to school in acid. He was such a dipfuck.
I always went to school stoned,
And that's why I ended up getting my ged haha


----------



## Corinne (Jul 21, 2014)

whats worse is when kids come to school bragging that they're high...and they really are


----------

